# why is my java moss turning brown and grey?



## TankPlanter

I've had Java moss on my driftwood about a year, growing enough to require a weekly trim, and in the past couple weeks it has turned about 25% grey and brown. What could it be, lack of N? And why now? Stocking levels haven't changed much, neither has feeding- except that I did try frozen food.

Low tech, soil based 20 long, a bit of Flourish comp once a month if I think of it, Stingray light. The rest of the plants seem ok, including the rest of the Java moss in the tank. My pH is very high, water is very hard, temp around 78, parameters are 0/0/0 consistently (I'm using the API liquid kit correctly and shaking the N lots-my other tanks with the same text kit do show N).

Should I just drain the tank halfway and hack it off?

Thanks!


----------



## redavalanche

Removed mine cause it would catch dead plant matter and fish waste. Seem to remember it turning grey toward the bottom like it had a type of algae growing in it. Otherwise, I dont know. Great in a shrimp take though.


----------



## roadmaster

Hmm,what thing's do plant's need to perform/grow well?
Without them ,how long before effect's are realized?
Hint.. Light,CO2,macro/micro nutrient's.
I would use the flourish comprehensive once or twice a week and see if this did not bring improvement.
Don't matter what worked in the past if it ain't workin no more (ie) once a month flourish.


----------



## Nordic

Java moss enjoys enjoys cool water and good lighting. Heck it even grows well in some of my tanks where plants struggle.


----------



## d33pVI

Nordic said:


> Java moss enjoys enjoys cool water and good lighting. Heck it even grows well in some of my tanks where plants struggle.


Same. Do you always run the tank at 78*? I have an unheated tank, mosses grow like mad during the cooler months, slow down during the summer. I don't run any tanks higher than 75.


----------



## roadmaster

+one.My tanks are 75 degree's F and moss grow's well with once weekly water column dosing.
Wondering if moss did not begin to suffer with less frequent water column ferts (flourish).?
Previous post's indicate macro and micro nutrient's were being added and then stopped or significantly cut back.


----------



## Nordic

My moss grows well in tanks with no fertiliser regimes apart from what gets topped up in water changes.


----------



## AbbeysDad

My tank is just slightly under 78F and the Java Moss grows just fine. As for the ferts, it all depends on the bio-load, but the moss could be starving so the advice on increasing ferts may be well advised. Add some micro like Fresh or Flourish Trace, The some Flourish Comp the next day or do a good water change and just add some Flourish Comp.


----------



## TankPlanter

redavalanche said:


> Removed mine cause it would catch dead plant matter and fish waste. Seem to remember it turning grey toward the bottom like it had a type of algae growing in it. Otherwise, I dont know. Great in a shrimp take though.


Exactly, it's grey toward the bottom. Did you ever find out why? I'll try hacking it off and adding Flourish comp more regularly. Thanks for the input.

Bump:


roadmaster said:


> Hmm,what thing's do plant's need to perform/grow well?
> Without them ,how long before effect's are realized?
> Hint.. Light,CO2,macro/micro nutrient's.
> I would use the flourish comprehensive once or twice a week and see if this did not bring improvement.
> Don't matter what worked in the past if it ain't workin no more (ie) once a month flourish.


So of course this is obvious, but still helpful- other plants including my other clump of Java seem fine, buy you're right it is a change- I'll start adding Flourish comp weekly and see if that helps.

I'm adding a pic - finally was able to get on a computer. I notice that my other clump of java moss in my tank is fine.

Is it possible that I just let it get too thick, and the bottom part is dying off? It's really not that thick, though...


----------



## redavalanche

TankPlanter said:


> Exactly, it's grey toward the bottom. Did you ever find out why? I'll try hacking it off and adding Flourish comp more regularly. Thanks for the input.


I was unable to clean down in the bottom of the Java Moss so it collected fish waste. The build up(bacteria?) spawned some type of algae to grow in there. 

You could just cut it off at the base and let it grow back. For me I just removed it all together. Wanted to make a wall with it but just moved it to the shrimp tank instead. 

So, it was lack of cleanliness for me but I'm still not sure how one goes about cleaning Java Moss.


----------



## gbb0330

i think water temperature is an important factor, mine grows well during the winter, turns brown during the summer.


----------

